# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Փառքի մեկ րոպե

## Artgeo

Ռուսաստանի «Առաջին ալիքով» - ով վերջերս սկսել են ցուցադրել նոր ծրագիր «Փառքի մեկ րոպե»: Ծրագիրը արտասահմանյան հայտնի ծրագրի կրկնօրինակնումն է: Եվ պետք է նշեմ, որ բավականին հաջողված կրկնօրինակումը: Այս թեման չէի բացի, եթե չլիներ մեկ հանգամանք: Ծրագրի հերթական նախընտրական փուլը անց է կացվելու Երևանում, մարտի 10-ին:




> Եթե դուք տաղանդավոր եք և երազում եք փառքի հասնել...
> Եթե դուք դերասանական յուրահատուկ տաղանդ ունեք...
> Եթե դուք ուզում եք դառնալ խոշոռ գումարի տեր...
> ...անկախ տարիքից
> մենք սպասում ենք ձեզ, նոր շոում «Փառքի մեկ րոպե»


Հավելյալ տեղեկությունների համար դիմել  + 7 (495) 682 1982 կամ +7 (495) 798 3824 հեռախոսահամարներով:
Կարող եք նաև գրել էլ փոստի հասցեին tvtalant@tvtalant.ru

http://www.tvtalant.ru/

----------

